# Cat 262C & 272C Skid Steer owners



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

How are you folks liking them any issues to be aware of? Can you lift a skid of wet clay sod with a 262C with counter weights off a flad bed?

Ho about those extreme duty tires they look like they just float in the snow and offer no traction? The Std industrial lug tires wold be better I think no? 

Dave.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

We have a 272C. Hands down,pushes and picks up much more weight than our NH 885. It's been a great machine so far. We have the Galaxy tires, which the dealer said is a better tire.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Like these on pg 9 http://forgetaboutbob.com/pdf/CatTireBrochure.pdf

The 272C sounds like a monster but its the same frame as 262 but just a bit longer they say.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Grassman09;977835 said:


> Like these on pg 9 http://forgetaboutbob.com/pdf/CatTireBrochure.pdf
> 
> The 272C sounds like a monster but its the same frame as 262 but just a bit longer they say.


The 272 has a longer frame and longer loader arms it's also 90hp instead of 82hp. What are you running now? You are concerned about a pallet of wet sod?


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

I was amazed the other day when we moved number 2 stone with a yard and a half snow bucket. The machine went right into the pile, and was very stable, I have no idea what a yard and a half of that stone with aheavy bucket weighs, but I think the machine is rated at almost 4k pounds with the counterweights, I don't think the 262 would have much of a problem either. Also this machine has no problem with a 10 foot pusher, even in the 20 inch snow we got last month, I should have gone 12 footer.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;977932 said:


> The 272 has a longer frame and longer loader arms it's also 90hp instead of 82hp. What are you running now? You are concerned about a pallet of wet sod?


Had a 246B but it got stolen. It had counter weights as well. I had a sod Job last year and the rear tires came off the ground a good 12" if not more. I also noticed when back filling a pool with clay it was a bit bouncy bouncy.



Greeneverywhere;978017 said:


> I was amazed the other day when we moved number 2 stone with a yard and a half snow bucket. The machine went right into the pile, and was very stable, I have no idea what a yard and a half of that stone with aheavy bucket weighs, but I think the machine is rated at almost 4k pounds with the counterweights, I don't think the 262 would have much of a problem either. Also this machine has no problem with a 10 foot pusher, even in the 20 inch snow we got last month, I should have gone 12 footer.


Sounds Impressive. 12' might be hard to move around from site to sight or tight stuff? At full throttle how many hours does a tank of fuel last you? 7 -8 hours max on my 246B.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

All our pushers stay on site. This machine works on a wide open lot. I think 25 gallons lasts around 7-8 hours at full throttle, but It has lasted more than 10 hours if you vary the throttle according to load.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hows the insurance coming on the Cat Dave?

Sounds like your interested in buying another skid I assume they came thru?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;978668 said:


> Hows the insurance coming on the Cat Dave?
> 
> Sounds like your interested in buying another skid I assume they came thru?


I am interested. They sure are handy to have, I miss having one. It sucks to have to shovel salt into the hopper when you only need a little bit vs fire up a machine and move on.

Leasing co and insurance are still working stuff out on there end and I'm still researching to make sure I don't get screwed. I forgot to tell them that my alpine stereo that was installed with gps nav satellite radio and amps with 4 mtx subs got stolen with it. LOL


----------

